# Update-arrangements made. Need help with rescue transport



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

My step father has been wanting a Wire Haired Griffon for a couple of years but wanted to rescue if possible. He was finally been approved for one a male 5 years old in Alkins SC. The problem is he can't get away from work for 2 days to go get him. Could anyone help get him a little closer to the Outer Banks? If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Jimmy (Capt Jack)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Not sure how current this Transport list is, but here's the link for the thread of members who have signed up to help with transports. 

You may want to contact the members via a PM to see if they are still available. 

Do you have a list of the transport leg that is needed-the locations?


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cases/81886-transport-volunteers-listing.html


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Having never done this before I don't know about transport leg is. I do see one on the list that is close to where the rescue maybe I can start there. Thanks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Capt. Jack: Talk to the rescue and maybe they know someone who can get him closer, or would help you set up a transport. They usually divide the journey into legs of about 60 minutes per leg. To be honest, it can be very difficult to fill one with several people and coordinate times. How far is the trip?


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Trip is about 8 hours. Wish I could just go get him for him but my job won't allow. He is calling the rescue tomorrow we'll see Thanks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Please let us know what the rescue says. Maybe they know of someone who will meet you halfway? Can your step father pay to fly him?


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

flying is not an option. The rescue has not returned his call about transport. A member here has kindly offered to get get him to Florance SC but a little closer would be better.So I'm trying to find someone to meet them there and get him a little closer. Going to call our local SPCA to see what they could do if anything. Thanks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Capt. Jack*



Capt Jack said:


> flying is not an option. The rescue has not returned his call about transport. A member here has kindly offered to get get him to Florance SC but a little closer would be better.So I'm trying to find someone to meet them there and get him a little closer. Going to call our local SPCA to see what they could do if anything. Thanks


Hope the rescue replies soon!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Update!! My stepdad drove to the rescue and picked up Fin! He needs a lot of work but my daughter has been going everyday and working with him and has brought him a long way. He was always on a runner(chain) or in the shelter but is doing well with living in the house & staying in the yard without a leash when taken out. I let Andie Grace do this so she would know how I feel about bringing Sweetie around. Who knows maybe one day he could be a therapy dog like her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Fin is home. 

I've updated your thread title.


----------

